# You know when you agree to do something...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...then realize you must have totally lost your mind?
I am fostering again,










The rescue group took in a young female, and SURPRISE, she had 10 puppies shortly after. 10 mix breed puppies. I am fostering two, Halo (on the left) and Hootie (on the right). The H litter.

I have had them for two days, they are not eating, how long should I wait before I get concerned?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I think that eventually they will eat....dont give them any treats.
Thank you for fostering...i dont know how you do it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awww..they are adorable! I'm not sure about the eating thing. but Good Luck! and God Bless You for fostering!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*It's an adjustment for them but*

I think you should speak to your Vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwww, what cute babies! I'd try to dress up their meals to entice them but I'm pretty sure they'll come around soon. Just taking some extra adjustment time.

They're very, very lucky puppies! I do hope you have lots of fun with them.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*ditto*

I never have Fostered.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Who could resist those faces?

Did you introduce them to new food or are they eating the same food? I think it is common for a puppy to not eat much the first couple days in a new home.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*The same food*

would be a good idea at the beginning.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They were on Costco Puppy, and I don't have a membership, so I got them Nutro Lamb&Rice Puppy. They are playing and pottying just fine, and drinking water. So I think they will eat eventually.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in love!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> They were on Costco Puppy, and I don't have a membership, so I got them Nutro Lamb&Rice Puppy. They are playing and pottying just fine, and drinking water. So I think they will eat eventually.


It is then probably the change of the food. Nutro is the better choice. They will eat when they get hungry.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

They are cute!! 
Good luck with the fostering and I hope these two do eat for you soon.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww they are just so cute.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm in love!!!


Come on down Kimm, there are 10 to choose from!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the Petfinder page for the whole litter, they were a few weeks younger in the pictures.

Petfinder pet list


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful! I wonder what the daddy was? They are precious! Thanks for fostering! I hope they perk up their appetites soon.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I just love that Hootie!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

They are really cute !! 

hopefully they will get hungry today.. have you tried putting a little water or can food in their food to maybe soften it up?? or to entice them??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am starting to get a little worried, they still did not eat today. I tried moistening the food, then put little bits of cheese in it, a spoon of yogurt mixed in the pan, they licked the spoon but didn't eat the food.

But they are drinking water, playing and pottying. If they don't eat tomorrow I'm going to need suggestions for something they can't resist.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> I am starting to get a little worried, they still did not eat today. I tried moistening the food, then put little bits of cheese in it, a spoon of yogurt mixed in the pan, they licked the spoon but didn't eat the food.
> 
> But they are drinking water, playing and pottying. If they don't eat tomorrow I'm going to need suggestions for something they can't resist.


Try putting a teaspoon of vegetable oil on the food. When I had a few that woud not eat, that always seemed to do the trick. New food will take a while and of course dont forget new surroundings and separation from mom. All those things are a lot for the pups to deal with but if they do not eat with the vegetable oil; I would check with the vet. Keep us posted. They are adorable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, we broke down and got a bag of the Costco puppy that they had been eating. I wanted something better, but they just wouldn't eat it. They ate a few bites of the Costco yesterday, then this morning DH made sausage gravy and put a spoonful in their food - did the trick they ate the whole pan full. Didn't eat as much at dinner, but did eat some. I think they will be fine. 

Oh, and hey, they are doing really, really well on the potty training! I was expecting a lot of puddles but they wait until I take them out, I've only cleaned up 3 accidents this week!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that they are eating!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!

Is the food called Costco Puppy?? I was looking at their website the other night to see the ingredients to see what would be close but they didn;t have the food on thier website. Just toys and treats and such.

Hooch


----------

